# Best ways of ventilating standard aquariums?



## FishnFrogs (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I was hoping some folks would share their methods for ventilating standard aquaria to reduce fog buildup on the viewing panes. I have a few ideas but want to hear what some others have done that has been successful. 

Thanks!


----------



## FishnFrogs (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, since no one is biting, let me describe my current plan to and see if I can get any critiques. 

The tank I am looking at is a marineland 60 gal rimless cube, gorgeous tank with great lines for those that havnt seen them. Dimensions on the tank are 24x24x24. Tank placement will be in a corner, so it will have two primary viewing panes.

Plan for the lid is to use 1/4 or 5/8 glass in two panes on the top, set in place using internally installed glass ledges to make the panes sit flush with the top of the tank. My current plan is to drill a pattern of 1/4" holes about two-three inches deep in the glass all along the viewable panes and then install small, quiet computer fans at each wall corner that will be activated via a controller during different intervals during the day. I plan on doing quite a bit of experimentation with these and the mister so that I can keep the humidity properly balanced. 

My climate is very dry, average humidity in my house is 30%, so I am kind of worried about pushing all this dry air in the terrarium, but I want to make sure I am not just going to be making a fog box with this aquarium. My main goal is to have a really striking display tank for my office, and I am really hoping I can achieve that without having a lower vent like a Sherman or exoterra on this tank. 

thanks!


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't know anything, but I'd be more inclined to drill a series of ~1" holes along the bottom of the viewing pane, and have a vent in the lid between the two panes of glass (or simply at the top of the viewing pane), and let the ventilation be passive.

-GB


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

gbeauvin said:


> I don't know anything, but I'd be more inclined to drill a series of ~1" holes along the bottom of the viewing pane, and have a vent in the lid between the two panes of glass (or simply at the top of the viewing pane), and let the ventilation be passive.
> 
> -GB


This is a solid idea. It would make your tank ventilation similar to an exo terra tank. See Doug's thread on how to build the screen vent for your top. If you have it at the top of the viewing pane it will help with condensation.


----------



## Ignimbrite (Jun 28, 2014)

I am very new to the dart frog hobby (I am still in the planning process) and have been thinking about this exact problem. I have seen some builds with computer fans for Internal circulation. Will these keep condensation off of the viewing panes? It seems like people put these in vivarium that are closed (no drilled holes etc.). What does everyone think about internal air circulation vs. external ventilation? Which is better for maintaining proper humidity levels and keeping the glass clear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

External ventilation is more important than internal circulation. Your frogs need ventilation to cool themselves via evaporative cooling.

I feel like I'm repeating myself on this subject every day. I'm going to write up a comprehensive ventilation thread this week if I have some time. That way I can just point to a singular write up every time someone asks this question.

Your plants will probably appreciate some circulation but it's possible to get that circulation through proper ventilation (that's the way it works in my tanks). You can also set up a fan in your ventilated viv and have it come on for short bursts if you have a plant that requires a lot of air movement.


----------



## Elsongha (Dec 19, 2013)

I am aware of a number of members on this forum that have internal fan(s) set up, either hidden or in the corner somewhere, in a tank completely sealed by glass. This allows proper circulation for the plants and frogs and allows the humidity to stay nice and high!

I have started building my first vivarium and have a fan hidden in the background. Hopefully, it will keep the water off the plants and glass! But, I guess in the end, it depends what your inhabitants are and what is best for them!


----------



## mykoe817 (Apr 16, 2014)

I am currently trying to figure this out as well for a 30" tall set up... 

My initial idea involved a blower unit, pvc piping and bulkheads. 

Possibly having a bulkhead on the very top glass as the air intake. And introducing another pvc pipe lower inside the tank, directed towards the front glass as exhaust. 

This way you would only need to drill 2 holes on the glass top instead of risk drilling the tank. 

Than after some searching I came across this thread.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/79187-inexpensive-way-do-vents-glass.html

Which is an awesome idea... This could ultimately replace the blower idea all together by creating a chimney effect. However, on a 30x20x30 set up... That's lots of drilling... On glass! 

Maybe it's possible to drill a couple of vents about substrate level and still utilizing the blower unit for air extraction from the glass top via bulk heads and pvc piping. 

I am now doing research on glass drilling...


----------



## FishnFrogs (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips everyone. Going to try those easy to install glass vents in addition to an internal circulation fan and do some experimentation to see how it works.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

I wouldn't drill the tank at all. I would make the lid with vent holes or a strip across the front. And a fan inside pointed at the front. The main thing with internal fans is fan life because of humidity and enclosing it so it doesn't turn into a blender while still allowing the back to pull in enough air to achieve the circulation needed. Most internal fans are built into some kind of ducting made from plastic sheet board or pvc tube the fan fits in. Remember to build in a way to change out with out breaking down the tank.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

I have 2 75gal tanks that I converted to vivariums. I use one 60mm fan installed in background pointing towards front glass. On opposite end in back I have a 2" wide screen vent installed. The vent runs the length of that side,think its like 22" from center brace to edge of tank. The humidity stays round 70%. And that's with misters coming on once in morn for bout 15sec. Front glass is clear for most part,I get some condensation right over water-feature. If I need to up humidity I just put piece of glass on vent. Hope this helps some what,may keep you from having to drill.


----------



## FishnFrogs (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the fan placement tips! And yeah, I won't be drilling this tank, going to put the vents in the glass top.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is my corner vivarium with fog free glass.


----------

